# Goodbye Mousie!!!



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ahhhh, my p's first mouse!!! I have five 4-5inch rbp in a 75g. I have a wet/dry filter and the stupid mouse kept clinging to the prefilter. Eventually, after about 1/2 hour, the mouse got tired and started bobbing in the water and then the show was on. The biggest one swallowed his head and all that was left was an ear floating on the water. The only injury was one of my p's had a flap of skin hanging from his lower jaw. But I've seen that before after the furious frenzy!!!! I must get video next time!!!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

good call get a video next time.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

still remeber my p's first pinkee. They go nutz for it now. I only feed them pinkee's bout once a month or so.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dude you should have done a video this time!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ummm, I mentioned in my first post that it took over 1/2 hour.... My dig camera only records for 120 seconds, as you can see, this would not have been enough time to record a 40 minute session.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

oh man you guys are so lucky! im getting so antzy i wanna feed my reds a mouse. my guys are all around 3"1/2 - 4 inches and i have 5 of em, how long you think i should wait to feed em a pinky? im really anxious and ive been telling everyone im gonna do it soon too, so now theres like 30 ppl who are gonna come over and check this sh*t out.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Well for one, I would did not have anyone over for the first one. I doubt if I'll even have anyone over for the second. It took my reds so long to even attack. They would swim under it and then turn away. Plus I had to be perfectly still. In fact, my ass fell asleep! My fish are all between 4-5 inches. I got them at nickel size the end of Feb. I would say make sure that there is no way the mouse can climb out, and throw him in. If the p's don't eat it, at least the seed will be planted.... Good luck!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics next time, congrats!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


>


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry, I won't post anymore threads guys...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> Sorry, I won't post anymore threads guys...


 No, thats not waht we mean, it was just intended to encourage you to take pics thats all, keep up the good work


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> Well for one, I would did not have anyone over for the first one. I doubt if I'll even have anyone over for the second. It took my reds so long to even attack. They would swim under it and then turn away. Plus I had to be perfectly still. In fact, my ass fell asleep! My fish are all between 4-5 inches. I got them at nickel size the end of Feb. I would say make sure that there is no way the mouse can climb out, and throw him in. If the p's don't eat it, at least the seed will be planted.... Good luck!!!


 ya good point. I just had some friends over now, and it took my reds a while to even eat the feeder i threw in there. People just start jumping when they see the piranas going towards the fish. Ill probably have the first feeding alone. Thanks
But what about the size of my piranas? Is 3.5 - 4 inches too small still?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine are all 4-5 inches. I would say give it a shot. Be prepared to sit very still for about half hour to 45 min. Good luck!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya ive done a lot of sitting since i got my piranas, never thought it would be so interesting though. I think if i can get a chance to see my guys rip up a mouse, then siting and waiting is no problem








Ill probably try it out in a week or so, gotta go get a mouse, was there a lot of blood?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I thought there would be, but the only thing left was a piece of its ear floating on the water. It happened so fast that I didn't even get to see which one got the tail!!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

coo, the mouse fight back? like try to claw the piranas?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what do you mean by "pinkie" mice? are they those little baby hairless mice?

If i ever feed my fish mice, I'll wanna get a full grown one, and shave its hair off before throwing it in.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

shave his hair? that would b hard wouldnt it? and i just found out the other day that the pinkys are the ones that are just born, i never knew that, i thought they were some special mice or something that just never grew hair, kinda grossed me out. But oh well still gonna do it. Im just afraid that if i get something too big, either my reds wont eat it, or they will eat some of it, and im gonna end up fishing the bloody half eaten carcass outta the water and not knowing where to toss it.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Shave its hair!!!? Hehe, Mr. Barber!!! Lol! Anyway, no I just got an adult and tossed it in. Just wait a day and not feed your p's. I tried to wait two days but my p's started nipping at my pleco. I feed mine once a day usually. They will devour it and you will hardly believe your eyes. What takes so long is for the p's to drag it to the bottom, once this happens it will be gone. You shouldn't worry about the fur.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i figure it could be done if you wear a pair of gloves (so the little bastard doesnt bite you) and use an electric razor.

BTW where do you get mice? from petshops? are they expensive?


----------

